# зеркало http://gentoo.spb.ru/

## ptah0

http://gentoo.spb.ru/ стало первым европейским зеркалом Gentoo  в России!

----------

## ghuug

Мои поздравления!

Советую подправить топик и добавить как можно больше информации о сервере - где находится? на чем работает? какой канал? как часто обновляетесь с главного сервера Gentoo? и т.д.

С Уважением,

М.

----------

## ptah0

находится в Питере, работает на 2хXeon (Gentoo), канал 100Мб, обновляется 1 раз в полчаса (как требует стандарт)

упрощенную статистику можно посмотреть здесь http://gentoo.spb.ru/stat.php

----------

## ptah0

Интересно, что подавляющее большинство посетителей зеркала пользуются Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.00; Windows 98).

Не означает ли это, что желание установить Gentoo чаще возникает у приверженцев именно этой платформы, тогда как остальные уже определились?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

хм... а как насчет того, чтобы зеркальце у тебя слить с тебя на свой винт?

ты же в питере, никаких проблем не должно быть...

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

ясно... человек в танке

----------

## Dr_Agon

 *ptah0 wrote:*   

> http://gentoo.spb.ru/ стало первым европейским зеркалом Gentoo  в России!

 

Я конечно извиняюсь, но вы далеко не первые. Наше зеркало mirror.gentoo.ru появилось задолго до вас. Причем в Москве.

----------

## hermes_jr

Невнимательно читал. На http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml ясно видно, что московское зеркало http://mirror.gentoo.ru/ считается азиатским, а http://gentoo.spb.ru/ - действительно первое европейское зеркало gentoo в России. А вот почему это так, а не иначе - другой разговор... меня сначала тоже удивило  :Smile: .

----------

## User Unknown

Оно лежит чего-то у меня с обеда (может и раньше)... :Sad:  Никто не в курсе откуда вилы?

----------

## ptah0

 *User Unknown wrote:*   

> Оно лежит чего-то у меня с обеда (может и раньше)... Никто не в курсе откуда вилы?

 

Приносим свои извинения. На сервере производились незапланированные работы. Сейчас все восстановлено.

----------

## ptah0

 *ptah0 wrote:*   

> http://gentoo.spb.ru/ стало первым европейским зеркалом Gentoo  в России!

 

Теперь на зеркале работает rsync.

Выполняя 

```
emerge sync
```

 пользуйтесь ресурсом rsync://gentoo.spb.ru/gentoo-portage

Пара строк из моего /etc/make.conf

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.spb.ru/rsync/"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.spb.ru/gentoo-portage/"

```

----------

## unvivid

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Невнимательно читал. На http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml ясно видно, что московское зеркало http://mirror.gentoo.ru/ считается азиатским, а http://gentoo.spb.ru/ - действительно первое европейское зеркало gentoo в России. А вот почему это так, а не иначе - другой разговор... меня сначала тоже удивило .

 

pisets...

----------

## KeeperMan

Ребята. что-то понять не могу. Зеркало работает или нет? Что-то уже с неделю пытаюсь достучаться, но безуспешно  :Sad: 

----------

## xorader

Видимо стандартная история - входящий трафик не окупился  :Smile: 

----------

## spiderman55555

Kakaya raznitsa kto pervii i gde.

Gentoo is COOL

100Mbps connection is SUPERCOOL

Da u menya eto toze est'

----------

## |Bot|

ping gentoo.spb.ru

PING gentoo.spb.ru (217.170.85.9 :Cool:  56(84) bytes of data.

--- gentoo.spb.ru ping statistics ---

92 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 91063ms

----------

## rusxakep

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.aiya.ru/gentoo-portage"

тоже российское зеркало - пока работает.

----------

## 4le

Если сервак неживой, может снести этот топик, чтоб не вводил в заблуждение?

----------

## africa

 *4le wrote:*   

> Если сервак неживой, может снести этот топик, чтоб не вводил в заблуждение?

 

верной дорогой идёте товарищ  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Timofeev

Может SPB.RU сдох?

----------

## gh0stwizard

 *Timofeev wrote:*   

> Может SPB.RU сдох?

 

Он не сдох, а вот gentoo.spb.ru действительно не пашет  :Sad: 

----------

## M0rf

 *ptah0 wrote:*   

> http://gentoo.spb.ru/ стало первым европейским зеркалом Gentoo  в России!

 

Не за тем статусом гнались, надо было за статусом UP гнаться, а то у вас DOWN =(

зы топик ф топку...

----------

